# December 2019 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in December, goodluck!

Sharry


----------



## Nm2bns1986 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello I’m Nicola and this is my 5th IVF cycle . I have a son born naturally . Had 4 failed IVF cycles (3 because of ex husbands dodgy sperm and 1 failed cycle with donor sperm). 

I’m 2dp5dt after going to Serum in Athens for embryo adoption (couldn’t face another full cycle of IVF). 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi I'm not sure if this thread is still going as there's not much activity on here . I'm currently in the 2ww from a FET cycle. This is our last embryo which was frozen on day 6 5 years ago as a blasto stage 3!! was stage 4 when transferred on the 2nd dec. I'm currently 5 days post transfer and today I caved in and tested . I got a faint positive on a clear blue early detection test. Litrally 1 hour later I went back to the toliet and I'm bleeding   I'm really confused and very sad . Ive had FET's before , one positive 2 neg a number of years ago and I can't remember bleeding this early .


----------



## express19 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi,

Just had my transfer on Tuesday, so now in the 2WW period. Trying to keep my mind off it, but it's really hard.

Babyhope83, hope it's turned out well, can see it's been a few days since your last post.


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello - 

I had a 4aa blast transferred on Tuesday (17th). Struggling to keep my mind off it and googling chances etc 

Babyhope - how are you doing? Fingers crossed for you. 

Express - did we have transfer on the same Tuesday or are you a week ahead of me?
Nicola - how are you? 

It seems a bit quiet on this thread


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello, I have posted on the over 40's , I had 2...... 2 day E/T today ( 2nd cycle of mod natural IVF , 1st had no eggs and was advised to look into donor eggs but i decided to continue this treatment package if possible ) . I am single and have no other frozen embryos and was advised to have both transferred today . I have just turned 43 so statistics are very poor. Also the transfer was v early ( day 2 ), I am not quite sure why tbh so they had divided by 4 today.  So I thought i would just add briefly my situation on this thread - very best wishes xxxx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, 

well this is difficult ! Because I am single I guess I wonder how much info other people share with family / friends or partner ? I guess it is verty individual - I am quite vague, I tend to just say to some people I am having IVF and my family know some details  - also the stats for my age are so low and looked up the grade and googled other things - very difficult not to and to find the balance between being realistic / hopeful is very difficult  - I am going to have my 3 rd nat modified cycle if needed after this one of 3 cycle package - the first there were no eggs, the 2nd 4 eggs...2 fertilized and 2 embryos transferred on day 2 ( very early ?) .  I try to think that what will be but at times it is overwhelming  -but perhaps best to not look too far ahead - I am not doing anything different other than the obvious of progesterone, folic acid, no alcohol, no overheating  - maybe Christmas will be a distraction of sorts - any other thoughts about this process appreciated  - I dont think there are any answers particularly  - other than finding ones own resources , acceptance, limitations, determination  - it is a loss unlike any other and is so huge I find that it is somewhat beyond words.  All I know is that the chance of a child at my age is somewhere less than 5 % per cycle, mainly because of age related declining egg quality - really good luck to everyone, any advice/ thoughts appreciated , esp about the 2 ww or cycles in general, thank u  

xxxxx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Snowdropwood, 

I am sorry I couldn't respond until now. I think you hit the nail on the head really, this is a lonely journey and there is no right or wrong in my mind in terms of how you choose to share information. Very individual. 
Great news that you got 4 eggs this round and that you had two at 4 cells when they were transferred. I am sure the embryologists would be happy to talk you through their rationale for a two day transfer. How many of the four fertilised? If there are fewer that have fertilised normally, I wonder if they decided it would be best to have them back in their natural environment where they stand a better chance. 

It is a very long wait indeed and you are right, hopefully Christmas will provide some distraction and I think it is key to keep busy. Check in here from time to time when you're feeling a bit alone with it all. It's simply a challenging time, we have in so many ways so little control over the outcome, but you are doing all you can. 

I am 6 days into my wait. I tried to test to see if my trigger had left my system a few days ago. Now in the morning, I make sure I go to the loo before I can be tempted to test! I found seeing a completely negative outcome the other day (even though I expected it) was upsetting, and so, like most others, I will wait until the 26th or 27th. Up until yesterday and today, I had quite a bit of mild cramping which has eased and my breasts are less tender. Today, I have neuralgia in my eye which often happens before a cold sore - which is what happens to me before a period. For me, I simply think if it were a normal/natural cycle, it is not that common to be having pregnancy symptoms so soon. I believe it is the progesterone and up until yesterday, the IVF drugs were maybe in stronger concentration. 

I am also on the cycle buddies November/December thread which is slightly less quiet than here but still not too busy - you might want to join us there. There are a few women who have had fairly recent transfers. 

Hope you are having an alright day today.
XX B


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi snowdrop, 

I too am single having lost my husband to cancer 5 years ago. I did Ivf 2.5 years and got my DS and had embryo transfer this morning trying for number 2 (had a miscarriage in the summer so this is the last one left).

I agree, it’s very lonely but sometimes I work on no news is good news!! I would love to tell everyone but find it’s too heartbreaking when/if it goes wrong. But you might find talking to your family helpful? 

IVF is a funny journey

Feel free to chat on here/message if you need too x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you ladies  - yes this all resonates as we are all going through something similar in many ways  - though yes there is no right or wrong but a long learning curve , I have been looking at the cycle buddles too which is helpful though haven't posted there as took a while to navigate this forum and find all the different groups, many of which are relevant. There were 4 eggs and 2 fertilised so none frozen - I had a chat with the Consultant and general recommendation from him was to transfer both during the E/T.  I am feeling quite overwhelmed ..partly due to the Christmas madness tbh.  I don't have a proper job atm but do take work when it fits in  - the treatment has been 3 days a week ish and it takes much of the day because of the long drive......

I had ET a few days ago - I hadn't realized how long the treatment drugs can stay in the system .  I probably need some quiet, reflective time soon. I had 1 treatment cycle way back in 2010/2011, this is the first time as a single person. 

Much strength and well wishing to all x


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - 

Is it OK to use F/R early detection test about 8 days after 3 day E/T (fresh) ? Would this be pretty accurate ? Thank you very much for any thoughts/ experience on this xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi snowdrop, 

I’m not 100% sure to be honest, when is your official test date? I’ve heard good things about FIrst response tests but I wouldn’t know if it was too early yet 

Did you test already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2019)

I would say yes as that is 11 dpo and they are accurate 6 days before missed period which would be 8dpo, I have always used them and found them good, then again I only ever got bfn or chemical, so never a real bfp, but took it as correct reading 5dp5dt and onwards.


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

hi - thanks  - yes I have used the F/R  - negative - the blood test is due Friday ( 2 weeks after transfer ) though having it on Monday but no point to go all the way there if I already know or if period starts .  I am not surprised as the statistics are very very low at my age , however I am very disappointed it goes with out saying - also no symptoms - I think it would be better to go for a follow up appoint to decide the next step though no idea what that will be at the moment  - xxxx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Snowdrop - I am so sorry to read about you've tested negative. I would still test again in a few days as that is still pretty early. My period started properly 10 dp5dt but I had already started spotting 8dp5dt. In any case, you'd have been testing the equivalent of 6dp5dt and that really is early even if you use the first response. I would keep taking your drugs and maybe test once more at 11dp3dt? 

The first time I cycled, I tested negative and even though I stopped the progesterone, I still didn't bleed for a week which was confusing but common. This time, it's so obvious that my negative is true that I stopped the drugs 10dp5dt. Feel pretty low but planning for the follow up is helpful in a way. 

Hang in there!  XX B


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you  - yes I feel some hope in terms of follow up appointment , feel low and sad too as you say  - because of my age largely - I am trying not to sink though it does feel incredibly unfair,  frustrating and a bit bleak TBH  - ( anyway we all know all this so no need to describe ....) yes continuing progesterone and due for bloods in a week   then onwards in some fashion ! nigtht xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Snowdrop - It really is very emotionally challenging and lonely and at least here there are folk who can empathise. I am not sure where you live - but hopefully, the weather is nice enough (sunny in South London) and perhaps you can enjoy a walk today. Always makes me feel a bit better anyway. XXB


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

HI - I have been reading,  though not writing,  on the cycle buddy threads too.  

The home tests are negative though the clinic says it might be too early and due for blood test on Monday ( unlikely) .  Not surprised but very deflated to say the least  - it is a lack of hope that gets me and really affects my mood and vision for the future.,  I know that I am one of many with these struggles from all the threads I have read and there are no answers in particular  - I am sorry for all of us  - not in a victim kind of way but more in an honest expression of the deep sadness and loss which I don't think our society particularly is inclusive of or validates - but onwards and upwards what ever that may be  - work / travel/ treatment  - glass of vino more likely ! 
I live in the south west and have kind people to be with tonight in Devon....

love and strength and new year hope 
xxx


----------

